# Bảng giá bộ bàn ghế từ cây tầm vông giá tốt 2021



## vietsunbamboo (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

hiện giờ trên thị trường với phần nhiều dòng tầm vông mang các đơn giá và báo giá khác nhau, những chiếc tầm vông của Việt Sun Bamboo luôn được Phân tích cao về chất lượng nhưng chi phí lại khôn cùng phải chăng.

doanh nghiệp Việt Sun Bamboo chúng tôi chuyên bán, tầm vông cọc tre để đóng móng Dự án vun đắp, cọc tre tiêu dùng để kè kênh mương, ao hồ hoặc kè thành vách hố móng, hố đào, cây tầm vông dùng để là cây chống cho cây xanh, nhà vườn.

Cây tầm vông giá rẻ của chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo về mặt kỹ thuật như: Tầm vông khiến cho cọc thẳng, thân dày đốt ngắn, đảm bảo về mặt con đường kính, tre luôn tươi.. Các bạn cần tìm tầm vông hãy tới ngay Việt Sun Bamboo hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi để được giải đáp.

Việt Sun Bamboo chuyên sản xuất cây tầm vông tại khu vực phía Nam

có những đặc tính phải chăng nên tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý được rất những kiến trúc sư chọn làm các mẫu nguyên liệu chủ đạo trong những công trình kiến trúc tre.

Trong sữa chữa trang trí:cây tầm vông được sử dụng để ốp è cổ, ốp tường trang trí, làm cho hàng rào, dựng nhà tre mái lá, làm cho gian hàng hội chợ.

Trong đời sống: tầm vông được xài để đóng đồ nội thất, bàn ghế, thang leo, làm cho những phương tiện phục vụ cung ứng nông nghiệp.

không những thế cây tầm vông còn được xuất khẩu nước ngoài.








Việt Sun Bamboo là một trong các kho vật liệu tre trúc,cây tầm vông to và uy tín bậc nhất tại TPHCM hiện nay. Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp những loại ây tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý, tầm vông tươi giá thấp, chất lượng. Sản xuất tại TPHCM, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An và các thức giấc.

với nguồn rừng trồng và khai thác tầm vông lớn và rộng khắp nhiều thức giấc miền Nam. Vì vậy mà giá cây tầm vông tại Việt Sun Bamboo luôn phải chăng nhất trên thị trường. Người mua đang với nhu cầu tìm tầm vông, tre trúc, lồ ô hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được giải đáp và báo giá phải chăng nhất nhé!

Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881

Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com

Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Quận Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .


----------



## sangtao5 (1 Tháng bảy 2021)

Bài viết hay, tham khảo sangtaodecor.vn/thiet-ke-thi-cong-tu-ke-trung-bay-san-pham


----------



## Tranminhanh (6 Tháng tám 2021)

a


----------

